# Broken Poodle



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Someone assembled the Poodle incorrectly. 😯😂😉 Share a picture of your broken Poodle, too.








Happy Sunday!


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

poodle or pretzel?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I have one of those, too!











In my experience, they tend to reassemble themselves correctly if you say 'Do you want a walk?'


Wait - based on this thread, is this a bug in the black models only? Can anyone with another paint colour confirm?


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I was looking for my poodle. I later found him under this apricot colored rug. 🫢


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

_I'll just rest my head here..._


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Heartland2022 (8 mo ago)

Must be a poodle thing 🤔 😅🤣


----------



## Fields'n'Meadows (12 mo ago)




----------



## srinu6038 (10 mo ago)

Here is mine..


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

SandyTopknot said:


> Someone assembled the Poodle incorrectly. 😯😂😉 Share a picture of your broken Poodle, too.
> View attachment 494361
> 
> Happy Sunday!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm still trying to work some of these out - how do the poodles do it?!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

The late, great Tucker & Mike, a.k.a.The Contortionist Noodle Poodles


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

absolute bliss. some instructions required to re-assemble, squeaky toy not included.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

fjm said:


> I'm still trying to work some of these out - how do the poodles do it?


LOL...I don't know either. When I saw Archie like that this morning I took the picture without even knowing which end was head and which was tail! 🤔🤣😉


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper learns it from his big brother who falls asleep with his mouth open:


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Current situation...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I didn't think he was that broken.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I didn't think he was that broken.
> View attachment 494421
> 
> View attachment 494422


What is he doing? Lol


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Audi said:


> What is he doing? Lol


HaHa! He's actually playing with what's left of a garden center plant pot! Here's a series of photos!


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@Audi thank you for asking...I wondered the same thing. @94Magna_Tom he's a handsome, silly boy!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't recall "some assembly required" being part of the contract with his breeder...


----------



## Jh poodle joy (7 mo ago)

Not always able to tell which bit's which!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Too broken for breakfast.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Too broken for breakfast.
> View attachment 494594


What even is happening? Is she draped over the arm of the couch?


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I call this Origami Ethel


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Jeffrey versus toy.


----------



## Mini poodle mom (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## InquiringIndividual (Jan 5, 2022)

My broken poodle looking like a little piece of fried chicken 😍


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Double break!


----------



## Ella Kate (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Ella Kate (Nov 29, 2021)

Kate’s favorite ways to play and sleep


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@Ella Kate ... must...rub...belly...! 🤣


----------



## Ella Kate (Nov 29, 2021)

Hahah always!!


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I think this is how they’re suppose to be assembled. The directions were in German.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Mine sits like this with her feet folded under quite often. Seems to be a malfunction of sorts… I know that _she_ knows it is weird because when I try to get a picture she fixes them before I can get the shot!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

This one is missing key parts 🫢


----------



## Emily BEE (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't have a picture of my poodle broken, but here is my little heeler mix broken. If you look you can see her paw sticking out the wrong side.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

And with all the NoodlePoodle breakage going on ..... they've broken the GR and their new kitten!!! Well they've melted her anyways! 🤣


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Double break!
> View attachment 494699
> View attachment 494701


Oh my😮! Maggie is really broken looking!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Looking forward to at summercut on Wednesday. His groomers been on holiday, he's had a walk in the rain and now Matteo's limbs are in a disarray.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Loki attempted to reassemble himself. I don't think this is quite right. I think poodles are supposed to be straight.


----------

